# Bought an LED Machine Light



## cmacclel (Oct 29, 2009)

I was eyeing the Elextrix 7905 LED magnetic light for some time now but I was not going to pay $200 for it!

I just happed to be browsing Ebay and came across a brand new one for $69!

Here it is.......overall I like it for $69


----------



## wquiles (Oct 29, 2009)

That is a great deal - good catch Mac


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a very nice light 

The only complaint I have about mine is that the beam is too much spot without enough spill. The four LEDs in yours give it a nice, floody beam.

$69 is a steal ... I paid $200 for mine a few months back :mecry:


----------



## darkzero (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice Mac! Love the clean workstation too. Oh man, don't ever bother Mac when he's assembling lights or he'll pop a cap in your ***! :laughing: You always keep a gun at your bench?

Nice Seoul poster, can we get a full view of it?


----------



## Illum (Oct 29, 2009)

UV filter?
sure that's LEDs?


----------



## Susiego (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice light:twothumbs


----------



## tsmith35 (Oct 29, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Very nice Mac! Love the clean workstation too.



That looks kinda like my workbench, except for the empty spot in the middle... :laughing:


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 29, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Very nice Mac! Love the clean workstation too. Oh man, don't ever bother Mac when he's assembling lights or he'll pop a cap in your ***! :laughing: You always keep a gun at your bench?
> 
> Nice Seoul poster, can we get a full view of it?


 

Thats a AirSoft Glock G18c single shot or full auto gas powered pistol. Looks exactly like the real deal 

As for the poster

www.gearninja.com


----------



## darkzero (Oct 29, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> As for the poster
> 
> www.gearninja.com


 
oo: Wow, can't believe I've never seen that before. I would proud to have that poster in the shop, it's beautiful! Major props! :thumbsup:


----------



## bstrickler (Oct 31, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> Thats a AirSoft Glock G18c single shot or full auto gas powered pistol. Looks exactly like the real deal
> 
> As for the poster
> 
> www.gearninja.com



I found some grammatical errors, and a few typo's in your ad:
(and a couple repetitions). It says 

A single Emoli cell 3000mAh Lithium rechargeable battery makes *is* all possible.


Should be:

A single 3000 mAh Emoli Lithium rechargeable battery makes *it* all possible.


Other errors you should probably fix:

cnc should be CNC

The tail switch and innards are built from scratch to accomodate a two-level 50 & 800 lumen switch and custom 4 die seoul p7 emitter respectively

Should be:

The tail switch and innards are built from scratch*,* to accomodate a two-level 50 & 800 lumen driver, and a 4-die Seoul P7 emitter respectively.

Sorry, I'm a grammar/spelling nazi. :laughing:


Anyways...

I'm surprised you didn't just make your own workstation light! You've got the tools and talent! 

All it'd take is:
Cutter's 7-up XP-E board with the wide, or no optics (on a custom heatsink. Maybe an oversized Mag-style head), and a custom dimmable 120v driver, so you can drive the LED's in series.

~Brian


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 31, 2009)

> surprised you didn't just make your own workstation light


It all depends on the dollar value that you place on your time. In my shop, that means one hour of labor (and zero cost for all the parts) to make a $69 light. Reality is that you'd probably have about two hours in a similar light + $50-$60 in parts. It looks like a decent buy for $200 when that is taken into account.

If you can find a decent buy on eBay, like Mac just did, it almost always beats the price of making something up.


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 31, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> It all depends on the dollar value that you place on your time. In my shop, that means one hour of labor (and zero cost for all the parts) to make a $69 light. Reality is that you'd probably have about two hours in a similar light + $50-$60 in parts. It looks like a decent buy for $200 when that is taken into account.
> 
> If you can find a decent buy on eBay, like Mac just did, it almost always beats the price of making something up.


 

100% Agreed.......there are alot of "cool" projects that I would love to do and one of them is make my own workstation light. I even have parts here to build probably 20 of them  It's all about the time like Barry said. 

Mac


----------



## wquiles (Oct 31, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> It all depends on the dollar value that you place on your time...



+1

I can easily make heatsinks for my "D" custom lights, however, I can buy them already made, and with the extra anodizing for $17 plus s/h from Asia. It is simply not worth making one, as it will take time on the lathe PLUS time on the mill, and it will easily take about an hour to finish, and I then have to clean TWO machines when I am done. Even at my normal rate of $40/hour, it is like crime - it does not pay :shakehead

Will


----------

